# Paneles solares, preguntas



## pani_alex (Sep 28, 2011)

hola tengo una gigantesca curiosidad, hay paneles solares mono y poli cristalinos. Segun yo tenia entendido: los policristalinos son mejores por tener una vida util bastante larga, min 10 años y los monocristalinos no tanto asi.

necesito saber la presisa pues hay gente que dice que los monocristalinos son mejores y viendo los precios los monocristalinos no salen nisiquiera 1/3 de lo que los policristalinos.

yo compre un policristalino de 5w hace unos años para probar si me serviria en ilunimacion led y va bien, carga muy lento pero anda, claro que aqui en paraguay sale el doble de lo que sale en argentina, la marca es solartec, y ahora estoy planeando comprar uno de 20w para fin de año pero es mucha la diferencia de precio

si alguien sabe le agradeceria explicar los pro y contras, gracias

hola alguien me puede dar la presisa sobre cual de los dos es el mejor? mono o poli cristalinos, yo tenia entendido que los poli pero ahora estuve mirando otraves por la web ya que tengo intenciones de comprar mas y dicen que los mono son mejores, lo raro es que los mono valen ni 1/4 de lo que los poli

segun este articulo los precios son casi iguales, pero segun el mercado los mono son muchisimo mas baratos, y es alli donde me hace dudar, sera que son los mismos mono de los que ellos hablan o hay otra variedad?. En articulos mas antiguos el mono era mas caro, segun comentan :S


----------



## hmorales69 (Mar 7, 2012)

Hola Pani_alex.
Te cuento,  la diferencia entre las celdas policristal y monocristal esta dada principalmente en su eficiencia.  Las celdas de policristal estan echas de diversos cristales de silicio pero en forma atomicamente desordenada.  Si las ves a contraluz,  te daras cuenta que se ven las tramas de los cristales y los cortes.

En cambio en las celdas monocristal,  los cristales están ordenados atomicamente en cadenas,  lo que teoricamente genera una mejor circulación de la electricidad,  otorgandole una mejor eficiencia a la celda.

Para el caso de las celdas solares,  eficiencia se traduce en la capacidad de transformar la luz que recibe en energia.   La eficiencia de las actuales celdas monocristal comerciales debe andar entre el 13 y 15%,  y en las celdas monocristal debe andar entre el 16 y 18 % de eficiencia.

Por lo anterior,  las celdas monocristal tienen un costo relativamente mas elevado.

Atte.,
Humberto Morales Pino


----------

